# PSA: calling the update the 'summer update' does not make Northern hem players privileged



## toenuki (Jun 25, 2020)

idk if im allowed to post this but my explanation:

June, July and August are commonly known as summer months regardless of weather. that is all. everyone gets the same stuff! people living in the southern hem generally dont get pissed at this, they understand the rest of the world population (like over 70% are northern hems) thinks/lives this way.

now stop complaining. what even is going on


----------



## loveclove (Jun 25, 2020)

Just remember you're also complaining about people complaining, so...


----------



## minimoon (Jun 25, 2020)

Um, while I agree calling it the summer update is fine, seasons are definitely to do with weather! And June, July, August are only referred to as summer in the northern hemisphere.

From Wikipedia:

Meteorological seasons are reckoned by temperature, with summer being the hottest quarter of the year and winter the coldest quarter of the year. In 1780 the Societas Meteorologica Palatina (which became defunct in 1795), an early international organization for meteorology, defined seasons as groupings of three whole months as identified by the Gregorian calendar. Ever since, professional meteorologists all over the world have used this definition.[12] Therefore, for temperate areas in the northern hemisphere, spring begins on 1 March, summer on 1 June, autumn on 1 September, and winter on 1 December. For the southern hemisphere temperate zone, spring begins on 1 September, summer on 1 December, autumn on 1 March, and winter on 1 June.[13][14] In Australasia the meteorological terms for seasons apply to the temperate zone that occupies all of New Zealand, New South Wales, Victoria, Tasmania, the south-eastern corner of South Australia and the south-west of Western Australia, and the south east Queensland areas south of Brisbane.


----------



## toenuki (Jun 25, 2020)

loveclove said:


> Just remember you're also complaining about people complaining, so...


fair! but this discourse is a joke, and overblown imo over a ... videogame. privileged? really?


----------



## eggie_ (Jun 25, 2020)

yeah i think i agree here. like eventually autumn/winter will roll around for the northern hemisphere, and the southern hemisphere will get the summer months...
it just seems like such a strange topic to be pointing fingers of privilege with right now, i dunno.


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 25, 2020)

if y'all wanna talk privilege, it would be designing anniversary photos for a cishet couple (i don't care if they're alpacas, susan) during a month that is more commonly associated with LGBT+ pride than it is weddings


----------



## toenuki (Jun 25, 2020)

minimoon said:


> Um, while I agree calling it the summer update is fine, seasons are definitely to do with weather!
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> 
> Meteorological seasons are reckoned by temperature, with summer being the hottest quarter of the year and winter the coldest quarter of the year. In 1780 the Societas Meteorologica Palatina (which became defunct in 1795), an early international organization for meteorology, defined seasons as groupings of three whole months as identified by the Gregorian calendar. Ever since, professional meteorologists all over the world have used this definition.[12] Therefore, for temperate areas in the northern hemisphere, spring begins on 1 March, summer on 1 June, autumn on 1 September, and winter on 1 December. For the southern hemisphere temperate zone, spring begins on 1 September, summer on 1 December, autumn on 1 March, and winter on 1 June.[13][14] In Australasia the meteorological terms for seasons apply to the temperate zone that occupies all of New Zealand, New South Wales, Victoria, Tasmania, the south-eastern corner of South Australia and the south-west of Western Australia, and the south east Queensland areas south of Brisbane.


while that is correct, people there generally DONT get up in arms at other people thinkin the opposite. half of the southern hem players dont even live in the southern hemisphere

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020



daringred_ said:


> if y'all wanna talk privilege, it would be designing anniversary photos for a cishet couple (i don't care if they're alpacas, susan) during a month that is more commonly associated with LGBT+ pride than it is weddings


that's a reach. wedding season is a big Japanese thing, not a worldwide insult. its common in gacha games, actually


----------



## tajikey (Jun 25, 2020)

Probably should just leave these types of conversations to their original threads. Your thread title is an opinion stated as a fact, and that will ultimately not end well.


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 25, 2020)

toenuki said:


> while that is correct, people there generally DONT get up in arms at other people thinkin the opposite. half of the southern hem players dont even live in the southern hemisphere
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020
> 
> ...



you missed the whole point and europe + the US is bigger than japan and LGBT+ folk still exist over there anyway. but, hey, i'll give you another example.

privilege is nobody batting an eye at reese and cyrus or a whole event dedicated to them and their love but then hassling players for shipping CJ and flick, calling them delusional and a slew of other names for ""misinterpreting"" in-game text that isn't definitive either way.


----------



## toenuki (Jun 25, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> you missed the whole point and europe + the US is bigger than japan and LGBT+ folk still exist over there anyway. but, hey, i'll give you another example.
> 
> privilege is nobody batting an eye at reese and cyrus or a whole event dedicated to them and their love but then hassling players for shipping CJ and flick, calling them delusional and a slew of other names for ""misinterpreting"" in-game text that isn't definitive either way.


oh no, i got the point. the game is Japanese, so wedding szn would obvi be added. I do not care about CJ x Flick bc im just here to get models, but I do agree that people being pissed and using slurs is bad! i dont ship anyone bc idc. all up to interpretation and opinion imo, not the end of the world if they are gay. homophobes wilin.

but for wedding season, its a big thing in Japanese games. that's why it was added regardless of worldwide opinion. ive played so many games that have it as a theme bc its just a big Japanese game thing


	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020



tajikey said:


> Probably should just leave these types of conversations to their original threads. Your thread title is an opinion stated as a fact, and that will ultimately not end well.


also true, but oh well


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 25, 2020)

toenuki said:


> but for wedding season, its a big thing in Japanese games. that's why it was added regardless of worldwide opinion



ya i get you but the point wasn't that wedding season exists in the game, the point is that i was giving an example of what privilege would actually be, y'know? 

i don't ship any characters because i don't really care (although i will admit it felt good seeing that screenshot of merry talking about two princesses in love) but the way cishet people are reacting to it is grim as all hell and goes to show what actual privilege looks like. 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020



tajikey said:


> Probably should just leave these types of conversations to their original threads. Your thread title is an opinion stated as a fact, and that will ultimately not end well.



no? it's literally a fact stated as a fact.


----------



## toenuki (Jun 25, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> ya i get you but the point wasn't that wedding season exists in the game, the point is that i was giving an example of what privilege would actually be, y'know?
> 
> i don't ship any characters because i don't really care (although i will admit it felt good seeing that screenshot of merry talking about two princesses in love) but the way cishet people are reacting to it is grim as all hell and goes to show what actual privilege looks like.


you do have a point.
Personally, i find it kinda bad that the devs just gave us such vague CJ dialogue (while flick has nothing) so thats also why i dont see it (unlike Merry's concrete lgbt rep) but its even WORSE how people freaked over people thinking fake humanoid animal game characters are gay u rite!


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 25, 2020)

toenuki said:


> you do have a point.
> Personally, i find it kinda bad that the devs just gave us such vague CJ dialogue (while flick has nothing) so thats also why i dont see it (unlike Merry's concrete lgbt rep) but its even WORSE how people freaked over people thinking fake humanoid animal game characters are gay u rite!



idk for sure what it was like on most platforms but i know people on gamefaqs lost their minds to the point where it was embarrassing and the comments i've seen on instagram (including some from a fairly popular nintendo youtuber) were just vile.

regardless, _that's_ privilege. *not* being able to dive in summer or have a free update refer to your hemisphere's season and not the other's.


----------



## toenuki (Jun 25, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> idk for sure what it was like on most platforms but i know people on gamefaqs lost their minds to the point where it was embarrassing and the comments i've seen on instagram (including some from a fairly popular nintendo youtuber) were just vile.
> 
> regardless, _that's_ privilege. *not* being able to dive in summer or have a free update refer to your hemisphere's season and not the other's.


exactly. half the southern hem players arent even from those countries, the people who live there understand the rest of the world works differently (and most of the population is on the northern side)


----------



## tajikey (Jun 25, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> ya i get you but the point wasn't that wedding season exists in the game, the point is that i was giving an example of what privilege would actually be, y'know?
> 
> i don't ship any characters because i don't really care (although i will admit it felt good seeing that screenshot of merry talking about two princesses in love) but the way cishet people are reacting to it is grim as all hell and goes to show what actual privilege looks like.
> 
> ...


Not sure if serious, but seeing as there are two sides to this discussion, OP's title is in fact an opinion...their opinion. I don't disagree with what they've said, but you're lying to yourself (again, not sure if serious) if you believe "it's literally (cringe) a fact stated as a fact."


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 25, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Not sure if serious, but seeing as there are two sides to this discussion, OP's title is in fact an opinion...their opinion. I don't disagree with what they've said, but you're lying to yourself (again, not sure if serious) if you believe "it's literally (cringe) a fact stated as a fact."



no, it's a fact because there's nothing privileged about the update being called the "summer update". thinking otherwise is purely a you problem and, based on past exchanges with you, it's pretty obvious you don't know the first thing about privilege anyway.

also the only thing (cringe) is you adding that in there. you sound like an out of touch boomer trying to get down with the kids.


----------



## tajikey (Jun 25, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> the hypocrisy and the stupidity knows no bounds. it's unsurprising, truly, that everyone i've seen encounter you can't stand you either.


Maybe start a Facebook group to vent. That might help your anger and condescension.


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 25, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Maybe start a Facebook group to vent. That might help your anger and condescension.



okay boomer


----------



## seularin (Jun 26, 2020)

wait send me that merry ss


----------



## Feferily (Jun 26, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I'd read the thread title again if I were you, but reading comprehension isn't your strong suit, so maybe try twice, and take your time. Your name-calling also invalidates any position you take, as does your poor use of grammar.
> 
> Carry on though, aggressive lesbian, carry on.


Just wanna say that, even thought it’s their tagline, it isn’t a good look for you to use it as a gotcha or an insult. 

Also, y’all probably shouldn’t fight in this thread. Isn’t fair for OP and I don’t think it’s allowed once it evolves into pointless name calling.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 26, 2020



seularin said:


> wait send me that merry ss



Same


----------



## tajikey (Jun 26, 2020)

Feferily said:


> Just wanna say that, even thought it’s their tagline, it isn’t a good look for you to use it as a gotcha or an insult.
> 
> Also, y’all probably shouldn’t fight in this thread. Isn’t fair for OP and I don’t think it’s allowed once it evolves into pointless name calling.
> 
> ...


They're now on ignore, so it's all good. Also, don't put something out in the public if you expect it not to be noticed. I was simply noticing, that's all.


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 26, 2020)

tajikey said:


> They're now on ignore, so it's all good. Also, don't put something out in the public if you expect it not to be noticed. I was simply noticing, that's all.



no, you were just being homophobic actually. just because it's my tagline and i use it, doesn't mean you get to. especially not as a dig because you're fighting a losing battle. grim. thank _sappho_ i'm on ignore.


----------



## UwU Dami (Jun 26, 2020)

I would love to read whats going on but i'm having a hard time reading your small text sorry.


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 26, 2020)

UwU Dami said:


> I would love to read whats going on but i'm having a hard time reading your small text sorry.



mine? rip, sorry. i'm on mobile and the default text is too bulky for my liking. i'm weird.


----------



## Feferily (Jun 26, 2020)

tajikey said:


> They're now on ignore, so it's all good. Also, don't put something out in the public if you expect it not to be noticed. I was simply noticing, that's all.


Um... yeah again, not a good luck. It's still completely your choice to use it as an insult. You weren't noticing it, simply, you meant it as a funny comeback because you and them had a disagreement. I'm not involved in your fight. I simply don't want you to be homophobic if you were genuinely not meaning to be.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 26, 2020)

I'm going to assume TC thinks the Earth is flat because that's the only reason to think it's currently summer everywhere.


----------



## tajikey (Jun 26, 2020)

Feferily said:


> Um... yeah again, not a good luck. It's still completely your choice to use it as an insult. You weren't noticing it, simply, you meant it as a funny comeback because you and them had a disagreement. I'm not involved in your fight. I simply don't want you to be homophobic if you were genuinely not meaning to be.


If whomever takes what I said as being homophobic, then I don't know what to say other than I don't know what to say. But on the other hand, I'm not going to sit idle while someone starts slinging rocks. Obviously, I can no longer see what they say, which for me, ends the spat.


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 26, 2020)

Feferily said:


> Um... yeah again, not a good luck. It's still completely your choice to use it as an insult. You weren't noticing it, simply, you meant it as a funny comeback because you and them had a disagreement. I'm not involved in your fight. I simply don't want you to be homophobic if you were genuinely not meaning to be.



thanks for getting it! noticing it is one thing but they purposefully added it in (when they could've used my name or nothing at all) and purposefully worded it as an insult/something to be ashamed of, and in a thread where i passionately discussed homophobic issues in this community no less. intentional or not, it's hurtful and homophobic.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 26, 2020



tajikey said:


> If whomever takes what I said as being homophobic, then I don't know what to say other than I don't know what to say. But on the other hand, I'm not going to sit idle while someone starts slinging rocks. Obviously, I can no longer see what they say, which for me, ends the spat.



they can't see this but i feel like it's worth pointing out to everyone else that they were the first person to "sling rocks" when *they* made a dig at my answer by adding in the (cringe) comment for zero reason. 

regardless, i recommend not engaging them any further. i've interacted with them in a previous thread where they were needlessly rude and cruel to people and refused to be open-minded etc.


----------



## Feferily (Jun 26, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> thanks for getting it! noticing it is one thing but they purposefully added it in (when they could've used my name or nothing at all) and purposefully worded it as an insult/something to be ashamed of, and in a thread where i passionately discussed homophobic issues in this community no less. intentional or not, it's hurtful and homophobic.


Yeah, I'm sorry about that. Especially when people don't realize that "angry lesbian" is a stereotype that only lesbians themselves can reclaim, lol. I can see why non lesbians might forget it but angry mean lesbian is a great way for homophobes to insult and dehumanize lesbians. I hope you have a good day outside of this. 



tajikey said:


> If whomever takes what I said as being homophobic, then I don't know what to say other than I don't know what to say. But on the other hand, I'm not going to sit idle while someone starts slinging rocks. Obviously, I can no longer see what they say, which for me, ends the spat.


Yeah, I explained a bit above your quote why saying it like that comes across as homophobic. And I completely understand. I won't be speaking in this matter anymore after this. I hope you also have an okay day.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 26, 2020)

In my opinion, anyone who gets upset about calling it a "summer update" truly needs more important things to get upset about. Like honestly, what?


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 26, 2020)

Feferily said:


> Yeah, I'm sorry about that. Especially when people don't realize that "angry lesbian" is a stereotype that only lesbians themselves can reclaim, lol. I can see why non lesbians might forget it but angry mean lesbian is a great way for homophobes to insult and dehumanize lesbians. I hope you have a good day outside of this.



ya, it's one of the reasons _why_ it's my tagline. to throw it back in the faces of bigots and because i'm proud to be aggressively gay, y'know? but that doesn't mean people get to use it as a cheap insult and then hide behind "oh well it's your tagline." 

i didn't plan on saying anything because even if nobody else said i was overreacting, they would've and i can't be asked to deal with it so it was nice to see someone jump in. good on you.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 26, 2020)

Corrie said:


> In my opinion, anyone who gets upset about calling it a "summer update" truly needs more important things to get upset about. Like honestly, what?


They should have called it a "bummer update" since it's mostly just old stuff returning which is kind of disappointing.


----------



## UwU Dami (Jun 26, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> They should have called it a "bummer update" since it's mostly just old stuff returning which is kind of disappointing.


Facts, I doubt this will be enough to keep us entertained till mid August.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 26, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> They should have called it a "bummer update" since it's mostly just old stuff returning which is kind of disappointing.


My friend sent me a text all excited about "finally being able to swim" and I'm like, I hate it break it to you but...... that wasn't new. I'm just glad they didn't just copy and paste the swimming animations from NL.


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 26, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> They should have called it a "bummer update" since it's mostly just old stuff returning which is kind of disappointing.



ya, i hate saying it but everything so far (aside from the new events like may day, museum day and wedding season) should've already been in the game at launch. partly because it's all returning content and partly because there was a 7 year gap between the releases of these two games. obviously i don't know how much of that exactly was spent developing NH but i have to imagine quite a substantial amount since fans were clamouring for a new game at least three years in.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 26, 2020)

UwU Dami said:


> Facts, I doubt this will be enough to keep us entertained till mid August.



I'm happy they gave us an actual update instead of some lame wedding event or museum event (yikes, that one was awful) but I still would have preferred purchasing a full game instead of buying an obviously unfinished game getting fed scraps every month or so.


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 26, 2020)

Corrie said:


> I'm happy they gave us an actual update instead of some lame wedding event or museum event (yikes, that one was awful) but I still would have preferred purchasing a full game instead of buying an obviously unfinished game getting fed scraps every month or so.



what sucks is that any _genuinely_ new content will likely be trapped behind a paid DLC in the future.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 26, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> ya, i hate saying it but everything so far (aside from the new events like may day, museum day and wedding season) should've already been in the game at launch. partly because it's all returning content and partly because there was a 7 year gap between the releases of these two games. obviously i don't know how much of that exactly was spent developing NH but i have to imagine quite a substantial amount since fans were clamouring for a new game at least three years in.


The most mindblowing thing is that they even delayed the game. No idea what that did tbh. It's an unfinished game and I personally think more people should be angry they spent that much money on a game that was not finished. I got my copy as a gift so at least I didn't pay for it but if I did, I'd be pretty butthurt.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jun 26, 2020)

I can definitely understand their frustration. I might probably whine for a minute but eventually will settle down. The content will become readily available in the next few months anyway. I guess the concern there is being "first" to experience the new update. This is a crushing blow to players who don't time travel though.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 26, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> what sucks is that any _genuinely_ new content will likely be trapped behind a paid DLC in the future.


The second they pull that crap, I'm signing off and I think others should too to let them know they can't get away with that garbage. I'm hoping they don't but only time will tell.


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 26, 2020)

Corrie said:


> The most mindblowing thing is that they even delayed the game. No idea what that did tbh. It's an unfinished game and I personally think more people should be angry they spent that much money on a game that was not finished. I got my copy as a gift so at least I didn't pay for it but if I did, I'd be pretty butthurt.



oh i was butthurt, believe me. i dropped just shy of £300, i think, maybe even more, for the game, switch lite and a case and the game isn't even _finished_. couldn't believe i waited four years for that. it was like being slapped in the face with an iron barbed wire chair.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 26, 2020



yatsushiro said:


> I can definitely understand their frustration. I might probably whine for a minute but eventually will settle down. The content will become readily available in the next few months anyway. I guess the concern there is being "first" to experience the new update. This is a crushing blow to players who don't time travel though.



everybody's going to be "first" though? it isn't season locked content...


----------



## Feferily (Jun 26, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> ya, it's one of the reasons _why_ it's my tagline. to throw it back in the faces of bigots and because i'm proud to be aggressively gay, y'know? but that doesn't mean people get to use it as a cheap insult and then hide behind "oh well it's your tagline."
> 
> i didn't plan on saying anything because even if nobody else said i was overreacting, they would've and i can't be asked to deal with it so it was nice to see someone jump in. good on you.


Aha, thank. I'm also lesbean enby and always have a harder time calling outthis behavior in regards to myself.
♡

	Post automatically merged: Jun 26, 2020



Corrie said:


> The second they pull that crap, I'm signing off and I think others should too to let them know they can't get away with that garbage. I'm hoping they don't but only time will tell.



I think they said no dlc but... I might just have imagined that as a wishful thought.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 26, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> oh i was butthurt, believe me. i dropped just shy of £300, i think, maybe even more, for the game, switch lite and a case and the game isn't even _finished_. couldn't believe i waited four years for that. it was like being slapped in the face with an iron barbed wire chair.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 26, 2020
> 
> ...



You're so totally right. I tried not to get overly hyped about this game because I didn't want to get disappointed but I still got disappointed. It's that moment where you want to like the game because you like Animal Crossing but you know the game was just rushed. It's almost like they spent too much time on the crafting system or something and said screw the rest. I understand that the game can't have everything the other games had but wow it barely has the bare minimum to make it Animal Crossing. At least in my eyes and I'm sad.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 26, 2020



Feferily said:


> Aha, thank. I'm also lesbean enby and always have a harder time calling outthis behavior in regards to myself.
> ♡
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 26, 2020
> ...



I've been hearing people mention 2-3 years of free updates. Haven't seen an official source of that but at least it's free. It freaking should be.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jun 26, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> everybody's going to be "first" though? it isn't season locked content...



But isn't it locked by season though? I don't expect the southern folks to play the content until summer is up. But technically, you're correct. Everyone gets the update regardless. It's more about when to experience it.


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 26, 2020)

Corrie said:


> You're so totally right. I tried not to get overly hyped about this game because I didn't want to get disappointed but I still got disappointed. It's that moment where you want to like the game because you like Animal Crossing but you know the game was just rushed. It's almost like they spent too much time on the crafting system or something and said screw the rest. I understand that the game can't have everything the other games had but wow it barely has the bare minimum to make it Animal Crossing. At least in my eyes and I'm sad.



i've had a mixed reaction to this game the entire time tbh. when we got the first teaser at E3, i was incredibly excited and ran around screaming because it had been years and i remembered sitting through the last E3 only to get nothing.

then we got the first look and i was like "oh no" at the crafting mechanic and the resource gathering. i was reminded way too much of minecraft and while i still don't like that aspect of the game, it thankfully doesn't interfere with gameplay as much as i had thought it would.

then i actually got the game and, well, i was let down. didn't help that i was locked out of most of my island for days and had to listen to that same looping music for god knows how long. and the more i played, the more i realized how much was missing. no katrina, no redd, no art gallery, no shrunk, no lottie, lyle or digby. no harriet, no lief, no luna, no pelicans and the post office, no copper and booker or police station. no resetti, no katie, no pascal, no kapp'n or his island and the minigames. i could go on.

i've definitely dropped this game much quicker than i did NL. hell, i was still playing that on two different cartridges every day for at least an hour each until NH released.


----------



## Fey (Jun 26, 2020)

Since I can’t help but feel like this is in reference to something I said in another thread, this is the quote in which I mention privilege:



> I think the “because we’re the majority things will/should obviously be catered to us” argument is coming from a pretty privileged position.



That’s it. Make of that what you will. Even if what you make of it is a much bigger deal than it ever implied.


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 26, 2020)

yatsushiro said:


> But isn't it locked by season though? I don't expect the southern folks to play the content until summer is up. But technically, you're correct. Everyone gets the update regardless. It's more about when to experience it.



no, it isn't season locked. not sure why everyone's assuming it is either. none of the other updates have been and diving has Always been a year round activity. i'm pretty confident Nintendo would've mentioned if it was going to be.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jun 26, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> no, it isn't season locked. not sure why everyone's assuming it is either. none of the other updates have been and diving has Always been a year round activity. i'm pretty confident Nintendo would've mentioned if it was going to be.



That makes a lot sense! I had that first impression of it being a summer event. Thanks for correcting me. I will wait for the update to kick in.


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 26, 2020)

Fey said:


> Since I can’t help but feel like this is in reference to something I said in another thread, this is the quote in which I mention privilege:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s it. Make of that what you will. Even if what you make of it is a much bigger deal than it ever implied.



You and a bunch of others spent half that thread calling NH players privileged, give me a break. Regardless, that was a ridiculous comment to make given all the garbage going on in the world right now, especially in terms of people who _don't_ have privilege. Not entirely sure how else you expect people to interpret "a pretty privileged position", especially given the context you used it in. 

maybe just don't say something so blatantly false next time, idk


----------



## Corrie (Jun 26, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> i've had a mixed reaction to this game the entire time tbh. when we got the first teaser at E3, i was incredibly excited and ran around screaming because it had been years and i remembered sitting through the last E3 only to get nothing.
> 
> then we got the first look and i was like "oh no" at the crafting mechanic and the resource gathering. i was reminded way too much of minecraft and while i still don't like that aspect of the game, it thankfully doesn't interfere with gameplay as much as i had thought it would.
> 
> ...


Oh man, I just had nightmare flashbacks. Seriously the first week or two on your island is one of the worst "tutorial" gameplay I have ever played. I would never restart my island just for that reason. Honestly brought me close of giving up the game. Luckily it's gotten better as I've played but it feels more like an empty shell. As well as the many MIA NPCs, where are half the furniture items? Not even the specific sets but just... where is the furniture? My house still looks horrid and that includes clinging onto crafting items to at least have something in my house. 

The new clothing additions are awesome though, I have to give them credit for that.


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 26, 2020)

Corrie said:


> Oh man, I just had nightmare flashbacks. Seriously the first week or two on your island is one of the worst "tutorial" gameplay I have ever played. I would never restart my island just for that reason. Honestly brought me close of giving up the game. Luckily it's gotten better as I've played but it feels more like an empty shell. As well as the many MIA NPCs, where are half the furniture items? Not even the specific sets but just... where is the furniture? My house still looks horrid and that includes clinging onto crafting items to at least have something in my house.
> 
> The new clothing additions are awesome though, I have to give them credit for that.



i'm so-so on the clothing. most of what they added is gorgeous, other items... questionable. as is the removal of my favorite pieces: the hair-bow wig and thick rimmed glasses. i will forever feel incomplete without the latter in particular.

but big mood on the furniture. i'm convinced 90% of it's gone and they barely added in anything new to replace it. i suppose they thought they were compensating with the DIYs but a lot of them (at least in my opinion) are so ugly that it's the opposite. off the top of my head there's the regal, rococco, modern, sleek, ranch, patchwork, all of gracie's sets, the fish + bug sets, balloon, minimalist.


----------



## Fey (Jun 26, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> You and a bunch of others spent half that thread calling NH players privileged, give me a break. Regardless, that was a ridiculous comment to make given all the garbage going on in the world right now, especially in terms of people who _don't_ have privilege. Not entirely sure how else you expect people to interpret "a pretty privileged position", especially given the context you used it in.
> 
> maybe just don't say something so blatantly false next time, idk



You do realize that the concept of privilege can apply to more than one thing, right? It’s not even an insult, inherently. In this context it just means that you’ve been in a position where you haven’t had to consider someone else’s point of view. Drawing some attention to their perspective is not an attack on anyone. 

I also never said that all Northern Hemisphere players are acting privileged. This is just being blown way out of proportion.


----------



## Eureka (Jun 26, 2020)

Corrie said:


> The most mindblowing thing is that they even delayed the game. No idea what that did tbh. It's an unfinished game and I personally think more people should be angry they spent that much money on a game that was not finished. I got my copy as a gift so at least I didn't pay for it but if I did, I'd be pretty butthurt.



Well, the the delay likely happened because of the pandemic. It has messed up a lot of things. Personally, I do not view the game as unfinished (all core mechanics are there, main story, etc) and honestly I'm not mad in the slightest about what I paid for it. I've got over 200 hours in the game and new content is still to come. That is money well spent in my book.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 26, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> i'm so-so on the clothing. most of what they added is gorgeous, other items... questionable. as is the removal of my favorite pieces: the hair-bow wig and thick rimmed glasses. i will forever feel incomplete without the latter in particular.
> 
> but big mood on the furniture. i'm convinced 90% of it's gone and they barely added in anything new to replace it. i suppose they thought they were compensating with the DIYs but a lot of them (at least in my opinion) are so ugly that it's the opposite. off the top of my head there's the regal, rococco, modern, sleek, ranch, patchwork, all of gracie's sets, the fish + bug sets, balloon, minimalist.


Aw I forgot about the hairbow wig! It was sooo cute! Now that you point it out, it's actually true, like the egg shell hat or whatever. 

The diys are pretty nasty, I agree. Let's remove almost all the furniture but we cannot forget about the standees! The players love those right????? What were they even thinking really. Or the trash bags! 

I really miss the rococo series. I loved that set so much!


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 26, 2020)

Fey said:


> You do realize that the concept of privilege can apply to more than one thing, right? It’s not even an insult, inherently. In this context it just means that you’ve been in a position where you haven’t had to consider someone else’s point of view. Drawing some attention to their perspective is not an attack on anyone.
> 
> I also never said that all Northern Hemisphere players are acting privileged. This is just being blown way out of proportion.



yes, i'm not completely stupid, i know what the basic definition of "privilege" is but we both know the word has evolved over time to refer more commonly to the disparity between minorities and majorities as opposed to mundane things such as this. besides, the context and your phrasing both make it sound like you were using it in that way, subsequently trivializing actual privilege, and _that's_ what i personally took issue with. 

also maybe not at first and maybe not you specifically but from as much of it as i could stomach, it seemed like a thread largely dedicated to bashing NH players to me.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 26, 2020)

Witchy_Trixie said:


> Well, the the delay likely happened because of the pandemic. It has messed up a lot of things. Personally, I do not view the game as unfinished (all core mechanics are there, main story, etc) and honestly I'm not mad in the slightest about what I paid for it. I've got over 200 hours in the game and new content is still to come. That is money well spent in my book.


didn't the delay happen before COVID was relevant? I completely understand the delays caused by COVID but if I recall correctly, the delay was declared like a year ago.


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 26, 2020)

Corrie said:


> didn't the delay happen before COVID was relevant? I completely understand the delays caused by COVID but if I recall correctly, the delay was declared like a year ago.



the delay happened way before COVID did, yes. and why they delayed it i could not tell you because it released with less than half the content NL originally did and a plethora of bugs, some of which took months to fix.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 26, 2020



Witchy_Trixie said:


> Well, the the delay likely happened because of the pandemic. It has messed up a lot of things. Personally, I do not view the game as unfinished (all core mechanics are there, main story, etc) and honestly I'm not mad in the slightest about what I paid for it. I've got over 200 hours in the game and new content is still to come. That is money well spent in my book.



i personally wouldn't call £60 well spent when i preordered NL for half that price and got not only twice as much content but also clocked in five times as many hours in the same period of time.


----------



## Eureka (Jun 26, 2020)

Here is info on the delay I could find! So not related to Covid, but the delay must have been for a good reason since they lost a ton of money due to it. 

_"Development of a new main series Animal Crossing title for Nintendo Switch was confirmed in a Nintendo Direct on September 13, 2018, with an unspecified 2019 release date.[13] Nintendo released the game's title and first trailer at its E3 2019 Nintendo Direct on 11 June 2019.[14] The game was delayed until March 20, 2020, with Yoshiaki Koizumi stating that in order "to ensure [that] the game [was] the best it [could] be, [Nintendo had to] ask that [players] wait a little longer than [Nintendo itself] thought."[14] Nintendo of America president Doug Bowser cited a desire to avoid crunch and maintain a healthy work–life balance for Nintendo employees as the primary reason for the delay.[15] Nintendo's stock market value posted a 3.5% loss in reaction to the delay, amounting to a total loss in value of more than US$1 billion" _


----------



## John Wick (Jun 26, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> i'm so-so on the clothing. most of what they added is gorgeous, other items... questionable. as is the removal of my favorite pieces: the hair-bow wig and thick rimmed glasses. i will forever feel incomplete without the latter in particular.
> 
> but big mood on the furniture. i'm convinced 90% of it's gone and they barely added in anything new to replace it. i suppose they thought they were compensating with the DIYs but a lot of them (at least in my opinion) are so ugly that it's the opposite. off the top of my head there's the regal, rococco, modern, sleek, ranch, patchwork, all of gracie's sets, the fish + bug sets, balloon, minimalist.


I 100% agree with you.
Very ugly.
The fruit DIY's look like they were designed by Stevie Wonder.

No sighted person could think that was great designing. >..<


----------



## Corrie (Jun 26, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I 100% agree with you.
> Very ugly.
> The fruit DIY's look like they were designed by Stevie Wonder.
> 
> No sighted person could think that was great designing. >..<


It seems like diys were their main focus in this game. I agree though. I'd rather wait another year to have everything at my fingertips and play at a speed I want to play at rather than them push it out unfinished. It's cool they're adding things in for free but it would have been better if it were a finished game. 

Oh man, don't even get me started on the horrible gaming mechanics like what you just mentioned. Grinds my gears lol.


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 26, 2020)

it's also worth noting that we're still missing gyroids, brewster, town ordinances and perfect fruit off the top of my head. i can almost forgive the last two since they were only introduced in NL but, imo, every game in a series should _build_ on the last one, not knock down half of it.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 26, 2020



Corrie said:


> Oh man, don't even get me started on the horrible gaming mechanics like what you just mentioned. Grinds my gears lol.



i was terraforming part of my island today and i cannot emphasise how much i hate the controls. it is ridiculous how many times i place water in the wrong place or remove part of the path.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 26, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> it's also worth noting that we're still missing gyroids, brewster, town ordinances and perfect fruit off the top of my head. i can almost forgive the last two since they were only introduced in NL but, imo, every game in a series should _build_ on the last one, not knock down half of it.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 26, 2020
> 
> ...


I HATE the terraforming controls! I'm still not used to them yet and end up removing land, then putting the land back. Makes me wanna give up but I want my island to look pretty. So conflicting!


----------



## John Wick (Jun 26, 2020)

I couldn't care less about gyroids.
It was a pain digging them up every day after it rained, and on my island it rains six days out of seven.
I kid you not.

It's a depressing, dismal nightmare.
Gyroids would be the catalyst.


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 26, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I couldn't care less about gyroids.
> It was a pain digging them up every day after it rained, and on my island it rains six days out of seven.
> I kid you not.
> 
> It's a depressing, dismal nightmare.



i didn't care for gyroids but they were a fun little quirk of the game and i already do a loop of my island to find the fossils so no harm, no foul, really.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 26, 2020



Corrie said:


> I HATE the terraforming controls! I'm still not used to them yet and end up removing land, then putting the land back. Makes me wanna give up but I want my island to look pretty. So conflicting!



It would help if they had, like, a grid that showed where you were about to dig or place. And if you could place cliffs/water/paths/fences/trees/flowers in the middle of two "squares" like you can with furniture because not being able to means so many things ultimately don't line up correctly. 

I have a lot of gripes with some of this game's mechanics, ngl, the other one being a lack of bulk crafting.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 26, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> i didn't care for gyroids but they were a fun little quirk of the game and i already do a loop of my island to find the fossils so no harm, no foul, really.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 26, 2020
> 
> ...


Gyroids plus a town where it rains most of the time, equals more digging, equals more tool crafting and/or customizing.

I truly despise crafting and don't want anymore breaking tools.
Sick to death of it.


----------



## yoohamsta (Jun 26, 2020)

It feels like a lot of the SH players complaining are not actually from the SH so they don't understand how it is in real life SH, they usually experience things as per the "correct" season then suddenly they can't and are all up in arms. I'm from a SH country and I chose NH island because I want to experience things as per the "correct" season, if I had chosen a SH island I wouldn't be complaining because it is what it is living in the SH. The difference between NH and SH is not just catching different bugs/fish, more people should have realized it meant opposite seasons and what that logically meant for events/holidays.


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 26, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Gyroids plus a town where it rains most of the time, equals more digging, equals more tool crafting and/or customizing.
> 
> I truly despise crafting and don't want anymore breaking tools.
> Sick to death of it.



i've had rain everyday for the past week or so but that's because it's june and the "rainy season". can't say for certain, obviously, but i doubt it'll continue raining that consistently for you for long. unless it's been non-stop for you since launch in which case rip.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 26, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Gyroids plus a town where it rains most of the time, equals more digging, equals more tool crafting and/or customizing.
> 
> I truly despise crafting and don't want anymore breaking tools.
> Sick to death of it.





daringred_ said:


> i didn't care for gyroids but they were a fun little quirk of the game and i already do a loop of my island to find the fossils so no harm, no foul, really.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 26, 2020
> 
> ...



I'd be game for a grid system! Otherwise you're just hitting into the abyss, hoping you angled your character right which you know you never do, at least I never do.

I feel like this game makes you do things the long way. Lack of bulk crafting, not being able to access your storage at the crafting table, not being able to buy two of the same clothing item from Ables. I was so excited about the changeroom and now I freaking despise it.

Edit: forgot to mention about the breaking tools. Even the gold ones break. What madman came up with that idea?! They need at least a life bar so you know how many hits you have left. It's silly they don't have that!


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 26, 2020)

Corrie said:


> I'd be game for a grid system! Otherwise you're just hitting into the abyss, hoping you angled your character right which you know you never do, at least I never do.
> 
> I feel like this game makes you do things the long way. Lack of bulk crafting, not being able to access your storage at the crafting table, not being able to buy two of the same clothing item from Ables. I was so excited about the changeroom and now I freaking despise it.
> 
> Edit: forgot to mention about the breaking tools. Even the gold ones break. What madman came up with that idea?! They need at least a life bar so you know how many hits you have left. It's silly they don't have that!



when i found out the gold tools can break i was just sat there like


----------



## Corrie (Jun 26, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> when i found out the gold tools can break i was just sat there like
> View attachment 279030


I know they want to make this game last as long as possible but geez, no need to torture us in the process.


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 26, 2020)

and like none of this is to say NH is inherently a bad game and that people didn't work hard on it because that's not true, but that doesn't mean we can't give fair criticize or point out the game's flaws -- because it has plenty, unfortunately. it just feels like they thought HD graphics and outdoor customization would make up for everything they cut but it doesn't.

especially when there was no need to cut 98% of it. (harriet i can understand, given the mirror, but there's no reason she couldn't appear a la kicks or mabel and offer you exclusive wigs like the aforementioned hair-bow or those from pocket camp. resetti i can understand to a degree, given the autosave, but there's no reason he couldn't have been optional like he was in NL. shrunk, too, but i personally preferred feeding him fruit and getting reactions at a more gradual, definitive pace with a special bonus at the end for filling the page.)


----------



## Fey (Jun 26, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> also maybe not at first and maybe not you specifically but from as much of it as i could stomach, it seemed like a thread largely dedicated to bashing NH players to me.



That was not the intention of the thread, nor the outcome. People were describing their position and putting in the work to explain it to those that didn’t understand. I find it pretty rich that you’re talking about others being “bashed” when you were the one calling people stupid. 

If you actually felt like your personal struggles were undermined by my statement, I apologize. I’ll leave it at that now, because I feel like this is distorted to the point it can’t be talked out further.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 26, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> i've had rain everyday for the past week or so but that's because it's june and the "rainy season". can't say for certain, obviously, but i doubt it'll continue raining that consistently for you for long. unless it's been non-stop for you since launch in which case rip.


It's been that way since I started in april.


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 26, 2020)

Fey said:


> That was not the intention of the thread, nor the outcome. People were describing their position and putting in the work to explain it to those that didn’t understand. I find it pretty rich that you’re talking about others being “bashed” when you were the one calling people stupid.
> 
> If you actually felt like your personal struggles were undermined by my statement, I apologize. I’ll leave it at that now, because I feel like this is distorted to the point it can’t be talked out further.



i didn't flat out call anyone stupid, thanks, but feel free to twist my words some more if you feel it proves your point. besides, i'm not the one making a mountain out of a molehill and saying people's feeling were hurt because they called it a summer update.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 26, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> when i found out the gold tools can break i was just sat there like
> View attachment 279030


The golden tools have always been the pot of gold at the end of the AC rainbow.

It's still a pot full of nuggets, but they aren't gold.

No reward for the critterpedia completion except "Have a DIY for  yet another tool that breaks!"


----------



## Corrie (Jun 26, 2020)

John Wick said:


> The golden tools have always been the pot of gold at the end of the AC rainbow.
> 
> It's still a pot full of nuggets, but they aren't gold.
> 
> No reward for the critterpedia completion except "Have a DIY for  yet another tool that breaks!"


Maybe I just have bad luck but I struggle to find gold so to 'waste' it on tools that break is just not worth it to me.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 26, 2020)

Corrie said:


> Maybe I just have bad luck but I struggle to find gold so to 'waste' it on tools that break is just not worth it to me.


Oh I've got a decent amount of gold from the islands.. but I haven't, and won't ever craft a golden tool.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 26, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> and like none of this is to say NH is inherently a bad game and that people didn't work hard on it because that's not true, but that doesn't mean we can't give fair criticize or point out the game's flaws -- because it has plenty, unfortunately. it just feels like they thought HD graphics and outdoor customization would make up for everything they cut but it doesn't.
> 
> especially when there was no need to cut 98% of it. (harriet i can understand, given the mirror, but there's no reason she couldn't appear a la kicks or mabel and offer you exclusive wigs like the aforementioned hair-bow or those from pocket camp. resetti i can understand to a degree, given the autosave, but there's no reason he couldn't have been optional like he was in NL. shrunk, too, but i personally preferred feeding him fruit and getting reactions at a more gradual, definitive pace with a special bonus at the end for filling the page.)


I agree! I rant because I'm upset that NH has this many flaws. I want it to be a better game!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 26, 2020



John Wick said:


> Oh I've got a decent amount of gold from the islands.. but I haven't, and won't ever craft a golden tool.


That's great! I don't even have the diys for them lol.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 26, 2020)

Corrie said:


> I agree! I rant because I'm upset that NH has this many flaws. I want it to be a better game!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 26, 2020
> 
> ...


I shot down the slingshot one, and got the golden axe about two weeks ago.
I just bought loads of flimsy axes and went on a NM island chopping spree!


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 26, 2020)

i haven't chopped down trees in ages so i still have the first golden axe i crafted. i craft the slingshot and watering can semi-regularly though but since they're the only things i use gold for, my supply hasn't been depleted yet.

but yeah, they really nerfed the golden tools. not only do they now break, but they've all had their buffs removed outside of the golden watering can. the golden axe one i kind of get but they could've just changed it so every hit gives you 2x the amount of wood or something.


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 26, 2020)

Corrie said:


> I've been hearing people mention 2-3 years of free updates. Haven't seen an official source of that but at least it's free. It freaking should be.



Small article summarizing the info and the actual interview
They would like to do at least 2 or 3 years worth of updates.

As for SH complaining:

I don't really understand it. When looking at the reception on Twitter, the SH players are simply meme-ing about it, posting pictures of people happily swimming in icy waters. Not sure why people are upset here though. Swimming is not season exclusive.


----------



## jumpluff (Jun 26, 2020)

yoohamsta said:


> It feels like a lot of the SH players complaining are not actually from the SH so they don't understand how it is in real life SH, they usually experience things as per the "correct" season then suddenly they can't and are all up in arms. I'm from a SH country and I chose NH island because I want to experience things as per the "correct" season, if I had chosen a SH island I wouldn't be complaining because it is what it is living in the SH. The difference between NH and SH is not just catching different bugs/fish, more people should have realized it meant opposite seasons and what that logically meant for events/holidays.


Yes and no. I'm in Australia and playing NH for the same reason as you (used to it at this point, wanted the most traditional/authentic AC experience, snowing in winter is unrealistic to me regardless). But I think it's more than fine for SH players to be upset or have expected to finally be taken into consideration with the update schedule, and want to have some seasonally appropriate content released - this is a huge problem with the update model, it changes how your first year plays out tremendously, and many people will be lucky to even make it to a year of play. Also, consider that some SH players may be new to video gaming and not just used to getting shafted all the time like we are, lol.


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 26, 2020)

jumpluff said:


> Yes and no. I'm in Australia and playing NH for the same reason as you (used to it at this point, wanted the most traditional/authentic AC experience, snowing in winter is unrealistic to me regardless). But I think it's more than fine for SH players to be upset or have expected to finally be taken into consideration with the update schedule, and want to have some seasonally appropriate content released - this is a huge problem with the update model, it changes how your first year plays out tremendously, and many people will be lucky to even make it to a year of play. Also, consider that some SH players may be new to video gaming and not just used to getting shafted all the time like we are, lol.



to be fair, nintendo are damned if they do and damned if they don't. if they removed the separate hemispheres altogether, people would complain. if they release an update but include the word "summer", since that's what it is for them right now, people still complain. 

it's also worth noting that people in the SH make up a very small fraction of the player base so they're not likely to prioritise them, especially over something so trivial, when it could potentially require additional time and resources that aren't exactly necessary which in turn requires money. at the end of the day, nintendo is a business before anything else.


----------



## Romaki (Jun 26, 2020)

Eh, it's not valid to try and invalidate someone else's opinion. And this isn't a public service announcement, like c'mon. 

Privilege is having an advantage, which is often justified by statistics. Nintendo added the two hemisphere, so it doesn't make sense that they wouldn't allocate resources to work on both of them. Especially considering you can freely choose which one you want, many northern hemisphere players will check it out.


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 26, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Eh, it's not valid to try and invalidate someone else's opinion. And this isn't a public service announcement, like c'mon.
> 
> Privilege is having an advantage, which is often justified by statistics. Nintendo added the two hemisphere, so it doesn't make sense that they wouldn't allocate resources to work on both of them. Especially considering you can freely choose which one you want, many northern hemisphere players will check it out.



It makes sense because there's nothing to allocate. Diving is diving. Doesn't matter what month, season or hemisphere you're in. The water in-game looks identical all year round.


----------



## Romaki (Jun 26, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> It makes sense because there's nothing to allocate. Diving is diving. Doesn't matter what month, season or hemisphere you're in. The water in-game looks identical all year round.



Oh, I thought diving used to be impossible in the snow, so that's my bad. I still think they should throw in a winter-themed furniture set for Southern Hemisphere players, like they did with the seasonal items (flower crown and the pullover). 

But I guess they are too tight on time right now with everything else going on anyway.


----------



## Splinter (Jun 26, 2020)

Northern hemisphere is the superior hemisphere.


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 26, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Oh, I thought diving used to be impossible in the snow, so that's my bad. I still think they should throw in a winter-themed furniture set for Southern Hemisphere players, like they did with the seasonal items (flower crown and the pullover).
> 
> But I guess they are too tight on time right now with everything else going on anyway.



no, in NL diving was possible all year round and the sea creatures available changed throughout the months just like bugs and fish, so there's no reason it wouldn't be the case here. if it wasn't, i'm sure they would've mentioned it.

also, correct me if i'm wrong but don't SH players have winter exclusive stuff already?  you've obviously got whatever snow boy's giving you, and i know there are recipes like the illuminated presents. we don't have those currently and we won't until winter rolls around. prior to this update, all we had was like five summer themed recipes.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 26, 2020)

Splinter said:


> Northern hemisphere is the superior hemisphere.


You're a legend in your own mind.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 26, 2020)

Normie Hemisphere*

jk i really don't care


----------



## cocoacat (Jun 26, 2020)

I think there's some confusion about the update that's muddying the waters here. *The update is for everyone and everyone will experience new content at the same time, regardless of your current season.* While diving could be seen as a more summer activity, truth is people dive throughout the calendar. In previous games, different sea creatures appear with the different seasons (like fishing) so SH will be the first to see certain creatures, same as they were first to see sharks. I'm not sure how Pirate Gulliver works, but it's probably date based and not season based as well.

I don't know if privilege is the right word, but there's no denying that it's a very NH dominated world when it comes to holidays/imagery, maps, and schedules. But SH are used to it, and most are okay with it even if it doesn't make a lot of sense because there's a lot of European influence and things got brought over. I don't think it's a big deal, and I doubt anyone in the SH is overly upset (used to it, afterall)... but since Nintendo has given the option of hemispheres and recognizes they have players all over the globe, it costs them nothing to include them. Calling a July update "summer" is a very NH thing... and while most SH people understand or don't really care, it would be nice if Nintendo remembered it's not summer everywhere. That's all. To me it really doesn't matter personally... I don't think Nintendo did anything wrong, but next time maybe they should just stick to the month name instead of season.


----------



## yoohamsta (Jun 26, 2020)

jumpluff said:


> Yes and no. I'm in Australia and playing NH for the same reason as you (used to it at this point, wanted the most traditional/authentic AC experience, snowing in winter is unrealistic to me regardless). But I think it's more than fine for SH players to be upset or have expected to finally be taken into consideration with the update schedule, and want to have some seasonally appropriate content released - this is a huge problem with the update model, it changes how your first year plays out tremendously, and many people will be lucky to even make it to a year of play. Also, consider that some SH players may be new to video gaming and not just used to getting shafted all the time like we are, lol.



It depends what they are upset about, I understand being annoyed about the updates fitting the NH seasons better and want some seasonal updates that fit the SH better but I've also seen people complaining about fixed holidays like Christmas being in the summer and how that is idiotic and makes no sense... Christmas has always been in the summer for SH, it is not idiotic and makes sense for us, it's not SH's problem it's your own problem for choosing SH and not taking into consideration the opposite seasons and what that logicially means.


----------



## radioloves (Jun 26, 2020)

Lol, I'm sorry .. I didn't even think about the southern hemisphere when this update came out! I'm just happy there's an update and we can dive again


----------



## Fey (Jun 26, 2020)

I’m glad people like @Romaki and @cocoacat have been able to sum it up, because I’m kind of exhausted of the subject at this point.

I think peoples’ individual responses and the subject itself got blown way out of proportion. From what I can tell, nobody is angry or devastated—just disappointed and/or a bit frustrated. 

I don’t understand why people’s feelings are so often met with hostility or ridicule on this forum—and that includes the premise of the original post, which is literally trying to silence people who calmly voiced their feelings in another thread.


----------



## wanderlust// (Jun 26, 2020)

Fey said:


> I’m glad people like @Romaki and @cocoacat have been able to sum it up, because I’m kind of exhausted of the subject at this point.
> 
> I think peoples’ individual responses and the subject itself got blown way out of proportion. From what I can tell, nobody is angry or devastated—just disappointed and/or a bit frustrated.
> 
> ...


I don’t like confrontation and I’ve stayed silent while reading all of this but I think it’s fair to point out that on the other thread there were a lot of people bashing those who live in the NH and calling us “privileged”. I understand where all of you guys are coming from but to say that you were all calm?? Please, that’s an understatement.
And by the way, I’m not trying to be hostile here, I’m just trying to wrap my head around all of this Imao


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 26, 2020)

where are the northerners complaining about how the southerners get to build snowpeople and see aurora australis right now? because it's pretty bomb. And it will be awesome to have a tropical christmas. Who has ever heard of Christmas in July??? and this is coming from someone who moved from USA to Australia, playing Southern Hemisphere

If anyone is seriously calling Northern Hemisphere people privileged, my god, put the electronics down and go volunteer at a homeless shelter or something


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 26, 2020)

How is it privileged when we are getting the same update? I’m sure Northern and Southern Hemisphere will get different things to collect as I’m sure not everything was shown. This is the way the game has been so far so I have no reason to think it won’t be now.


----------



## SpiritofAce (Jun 26, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> if y'all wanna talk privilege, it would be designing anniversary photos for a cishet couple (i don't care if they're alpacas, susan) during a month that is more commonly associated with LGBT+ pride than it is weddings


This post is absolutely bizarre. It's just a fun limited-time event to reintroduce Reese and Cyrus. Why are you looking for a problem?


----------



## niko2 (Jun 26, 2020)

Just look at what Southern Hemi got right now... snowmen, amazing ice DIYs! I don't feel privileged at all lol


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Jun 26, 2020)

Ahh, I'm confused? Are people mad that the update is called the "summer update" or is this update coming for swimming only available to those in the Northern Hemisphere?


----------



## SpiritofAce (Jun 26, 2020)

Cosmic_Crossfade said:


> Ahh, I'm confused? Are people mad that the update is called the "summer update" or is this update coming for swimming only available to those in the Northern Hemisphere?


The update is available for all, so yes you can Swim in the Winter. Some people are upset that it is called a Summer update.


----------



## Chris (Jun 26, 2020)

Closed for review. 

Don't count on it being quick I need a coffee before I tackle this.


----------



## Chris (Jun 26, 2020)

Thread will not be reopened.

The term 'PSA' is a thrown around a lot on TBT by people simply wanting to state their opinion, and this is another guilty case of it.  The original post should have gone into the existing thread on the update or into an existing thread on the northern/southern hemisphere divide. I'm not going to merge an argument into any of the existing threads so I'll just leave this locked.

I'd like to encourage everyone to use the report button (bottom-left corner of posts) when they see upsetting content rather than responding. This way we can remove the post and speak to the user responsible without it ever needing to disrupt the flow of the conversation.

PS: CJ x Flick = OTP.


----------

